# Vector Thundra Tabletop Triple Torch Lighter



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

I want one of these, has any one used it and what do you think about it. thanks


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have the perdomo branded one and I love it. It is a big flame and it gets the job done. I am a fan of single flame lightersbut this is a great table top lighter. 

You will not be disappointed


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

just reading about it, I like it. but i wanted to know what everyone else thought


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

I have the perdomo one also. decent table top. Gets the job done.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

I used one yesterday and worked well. It is heavy and looks nice on the table.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

These work great. They take almost a quarter can of gas - but you won't have to refill it but once a month.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a Perdomo and a Tatuaje version of this lighter and both work great.

If you like the Perdomo Habano cigar, Famous Smokes is currently giving away a lighter w/each box purchase: http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/sr.cfm/st/cigbr


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks for the info guys. I think I am going to get me one.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

It is a pretty heavy duty lighter, im sure you will not be disappointed


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

I got the Perdomo version on CigarMonster.com (Famous' version of Joe Cigar) for $20 (I think) w/free shipping a ways back. Like most of the butane lighters they work best if kept warm in your pocket. I agree about the huge tank on this baby. All around nice lighter.


----------

